# New eleaf Icare range



## Nailedit77 (13/2/17)

iCare Solo
Size: 18mm*11mm*104.5mm
Output wattage: 15W max
E-liquid capacity: 1.1ml
Weight: 31g
Battery capacity: 320mAh
Color: black, gold, white, cyan, red





iCare 110






iCare 140






iCare 160


----------

